# ZMA with copper in it? or plain ZMA?



## richirich_99 (Apr 27, 2004)

I want to buy some ZMA, but i have found that one has copper in it and the other does not. which one should i buy? does the copper do anything special? if not i think i will buy the other zma because its cheaper. Ones GNC and the other is Twinlab. Which brand is better? any help?


----------



## ah1 (Apr 28, 2004)

ZMA is a supplement containing zinc monomethionine aspartate, magnesium asparate and vitamin B-6 in precise ratios and is produced by a company called SNAC System. They own the trademark - ZMA???. They license and sell this material to many supplement companies that are then allowed to market the product using the ZMA name. If you feel like you should try ZMA make sure it is the real stuff by SNAC Systems and not a knockoff. Only the ZMA made by SNAC Systems has the formulation used in the research literature. It's not that expensive and could be worth the cost of admission. Remember, do not fall for the knockoffs out there. If you want to know if ZMA will work for you, you need to use the real deal. Companies might tell you that theirs is the same as SNAC's, but they're not.

http://www.snac.com/research.htm


----------



## richirich_99 (Apr 28, 2004)

What brands of ZMA do you suggest that are SNAC and are affordable?


----------



## ah1 (Apr 28, 2004)

Snac sell their own brand if this is no good then try to look and see if the label has a ZMA??? on or try to contact Snac and ask what brands they allow to license ZMA???.
Affordable is not always best. If the product is not what you think then it's not worth a penny.


----------



## cult_status (Apr 30, 2004)

Zinc and copper are vital trace minerals for the body's metabolic processes.  Most vegetarians don't get enough of either cos the best sources are meat, fish and poultry.

I am currently taking Met-RX ZMA but have used the EAS brand in the past.  I can't comment on how great the ZMA + copper formula is, but I definitely think I benefited from taking ZMA.

Of the PH cycles I've done (1-AD / liquid MAG10) I got the best gains when I was taking ZMA (during and post cycle).

Since I started back on ZMA I have definitely noticed more muscle definition and hardness.  This has been the only change to my routine (whey, Swole V2, ECA).  It could be placebo or better sleep but I'm gonna keep using it.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 30, 2004)

dont waste your money on a brand name, you can make your own, with whatever ratio you see best.


----------



## richirich_99 (Apr 30, 2004)

im looking into buying some ZMA Fuel from Twinlab tomorrow because it goes on sale. Any suggetions about this brand of ZMA? Good or bad comments welcome.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by richirich_99 *_
> im looking into buying some ZMA Fuel from Twinlab tomorrow because it goes on sale. Any suggetions about this brand of ZMA? Good or bad comments welcome.



brands are pretty insignificant, the only difference is the shiny sticker.

 if you can get it for cheap then go for it.


----------

